# "Rough" camping/Trout fishing locations



## SarahFair (May 27, 2010)

I went to boggs creek this past weekend and the campgrounds are a little too comfortable if you know what I mean. 
Camping, imo, was not ment to be experienced on gravel. I like it right there above Helen on that road that is about 40 mins long and the campsites are more private and spread out. Being on top of someone and being able to hear your neighbor break wind inside his sleeping bag is not for me


Im looking for a place where the fishing is good. Boggs and Dicks stunk!
I remember Dillard, Ga had good fishing (you had to pass that andys trout farm..) but the campsites were those gravel ones. Is there more "rough" spots back up in there?

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## KDarsey (May 27, 2010)

Sarah, have you ever been to the upper Talalluh?
 Leave Clayton and go west on 76(?) towards Hiawasse...about 6-8 miles out you will see Persimmion Rd. on your right, turn there go about another 5-7 miles and you will see the Forest Service rd. on your left. 
  Might be the one of the most scenic places you have ever seen and good trout fishing too. There are 3 Forest Srvice campgrounds up there and at least 1 private one.
The FS ones are primitive but it is one of my favorites.
  Try it.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 27, 2010)

Cohutta... if you can find comfort there... you are in the wrong state.


----------



## SarahFair (May 27, 2010)

My cousin is saying something about Dahlonega area..
Anything up there?


Ill check out these two places


----------



## KDarsey (May 27, 2010)

Not much that I am familiar with. there is Cooper Creek just north of D. And also Lake Winfield Scott. Several places in that area. (Suches)


----------



## bushidobam (May 27, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> I went to boggs creek this past weekend and the campgrounds are a little too comfortable if you know what I mean.
> Camping, imo, was not ment to be experienced on gravel. I like it right there above Helen on that road that is about 40 mins long and the campsites are more private and spread out. Being on top of someone and being able to hear your neighbor break wind inside his sleeping bag is not for me
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of folks who go to those 'rough' spots may be a little reluctant to give them up.  Generally because they don't want to be crowded themselves, or just because the stream around those areas can't handle too many folks.  PM me and I will help get you started in the right direction.


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Sarah, have you ever been to the upper Talalluh?
> Leave Clayton and go west on 76(?) towards Hiawasse...about 6-8 miles out you will see Persimmion Rd. on your right, turn there go about another 5-7 miles and you will see the Forest Service rd. on your left.
> Might be the one of the most scenic places you have ever seen and good trout fishing too. There are 3 Forest Srvice campgrounds up there and at least 1 private one.
> The FS ones are primitive but it is one of my favorites.
> Try it.



Great spots!

You can hike upstream from the confluence of the Coleman and Tallulah Rivers,if you really wanna get wild. Single barbless hooks - no bait.


----------



## SarahFair (May 27, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of camping in mountain city?


----------



## KDarsey (May 27, 2010)

Black Rock Mtn. State Park is there (Mountain City)


----------



## fishinbub (May 27, 2010)

Chattooga River is supposed to be very spread out and secluded camping. Might want to check it out.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 28, 2010)

KDarsey said:


> Sarah, have you ever been to the upper Talalluh?
> Leave Clayton and go west on 76(?) towards Hiawasse...about 6-8 miles out you will see Persimmion Rd. on your right, turn there go about another 5-7 miles and you will see the Forest Service rd. on your left.
> Might be the one of the most scenic places you have ever seen and good trout fishing too. There are 3 Forest Srvice campgrounds up there and at least 1 private one.
> The FS ones are primitive but it is one of my favorites.
> Try it.



Yeah I typically go here once a year but we camp in that 2nd campground.  But like Ken said, if you go on up the service road there are several primitive sites scattered out through there.    And if you go on up to where the road ends there is a trail head and you can go hiking on up into N. Carolina (well you will actually already be in N. Carolina by that point).  Real nice up there.


----------



## Wes (May 28, 2010)

Try sarahs creek camping and fishing. Also fish the west fork of the chattooga from there. Outside clayton about 10 min down warwoman road. the first sites are always full, but cross the creek and find an ok spot. It does fill up, but the spots are spread out. we had a copper head curled up at our campfire last july so take your flashlight and watch where you step at night.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 5, 2010)

the west fork water shed is a big area. plenty of rough up in there for sure as well as along the chattoga. well, shoot, there is very primative areas all over up here. i ain't talkin' about "camp grounds".


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 9, 2010)

greg_n_clayton said:


> the west fork water shed is a big area. plenty of rough up in there for sure as well as along the chattoga. well, shoot, there is very primative areas all over up here. i ain't talkin' about "camp grounds".



If you have a big enough 4x4 then cross the West Fork and camp between the West Fork and the Chattooga river. We have done it about a 100 times and only ever had one other come back there and camp. Granted that was at least 5 years ago. Its very private just be forewarned  that that that water can be deep. 

Also look up Overflow Creek, Chugua (spelling) River, and maybe go a few more miles north just across the border and try the Nantahala National Forest (my favorite) in N.C.. Lots of camping up there and a little more milage between the woods and the big cities.  On the other side of the state try Pigion Mountain, Look up Petty John's Cave, Lost Wall, and Rock Town they are all on Pegion Mountain Rock Town is amazing and there is some nice camping right off the Forest Service Roads. Finally the Cohuttas are about as remote and beautiful as it gets in N. Ga.


----------



## shaneadams90 (Jun 11, 2010)

Check out the noontootla area. Coopers gap. 3 forks near the AT.


----------



## cardfan (Jun 13, 2010)

Owens Island on the flint river...paddle in, great camping, great fishing...


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 17, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Anyone ever heard of camping in mountain city?



Ive been to mountain town creek but never mountain city? maybe the same place?


----------



## jkdodge (Jun 19, 2010)

*Wes great spot!!!*



Wes said:


> Try sarahs creek camping and fishing. Also fish the west fork of the chattooga from there. Outside clayton about 10 min down warwoman road. the first sites are always full, but cross the creek and find an ok spot. It does fill up, but the spots are spread out. we had a copper head curled up at our campfire last july so take your flashlight and watch where you step at night.



We did not go to Sarahs Creek but did take Warwoman to Sandy Ford, A local told me about the spot from Walmart. Wow that place is awsome. Our family had a great time did not catch a ton of fish but was a very pretty place to camp.


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 19, 2010)

I would look somewhere other that mtn.city not to much trout fishing there.If it were me I would go down warwoman rd till you get to overflow rd and ride around for the day and look.There are miles of roads and trails you can get as rough or as tame as you want.


----------



## centerc (Jun 20, 2010)

coopers or rock creek


----------



## cball917 (Jun 20, 2010)

in rabun county you can go to sarahs creek, tallulah river, coleman river. on the chattooga you can check out earls ford, sandy ford, overflow creek. there are a ton of places i can tell you about. pm me of you want and i can give you directions. i live about 5 mins from bulls sluice on the chattooga.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 8, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> My cousin is saying something about Dahlonega area..
> Anything up there?
> 
> 
> Ill check out these two places



Waters Creek/Dicks Creek/Blood Mountain (in the NF) 

There are established sites (with tent pads...though not "groomed,") and there are non-established sites in the rest of the NF up there.  Just don't camp where it says "No Camping" lol  

Might want to go up further ("road not maintained for passenger vehicles") up Dicks Creek than the main falls since that place is populated by waders in the Summer.

Heard that Rainbows and Browns are hitting up there.


----------



## jarrettdavis (Jul 13, 2010)

The Westfork area off warwoman is awesome. That whole area up there is open camping meaning you camp where you want. No "Campsite" needed. We went up Burrell's ford rd (spelling?) this year all the way to the chattooga and had some awesome fishing north of the bridge. That's a long dirt/gravel road but the views and fishing were worth it.


----------

